# Anybody know about these?



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

You guys know anything about these speakers? It looks like there by acoustical products in Minneapolis. Not a lot of info have i been able to find. My neighbors dad built them. I believe it was a kit, but she's not sure. Very solid and heavy for their size. They sound surprisingly nice, albeit with a subtle hand cup sound (like some horns) that faded away after a couple minutes. I tried them sitting on top of a pair of Yamaha towers that I switched the wires on, for a quick n dirty A/B. The Yamaha towers are ported (the others are sealed) and therefore have considerably more low end, and a bit more mid range finesse but the DIY kit speakers have less top end roll off(slightly) and I really could have listened to them for hours. I'm going to buy em if the price is right. Anybody else have any experience with these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LayinLo (Aug 16, 2016)

From Scott:

"DLK was indeed the house brand for Schaak Electronics. The speakers were designed by a gentleman named Donald L. Kliewer (pronounced Kleever) I believe that prior to working for Schaak Don had worked for Telex Communications doing something for the Mercury space program. I worked at the Schaak store in the Southdale mall in Edina, MN for 5 years and sold many pairs of DLK speakers and have owned an original pair of the model 3's for years."


Also, please find a helpful resource should you need to recone:
https://www.midwestspeakerrepair.com/speaker-repair-kits/specialty-refoam-kits/dlk



From my other research, a good replacement should you need one, Eminence. Those appear to be Gamma or Beta but I would need numbers off the magnet to confirm


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

LayinLo, thanks for that info. The condition of the drivers is really good, as are the surrounds. The knob on the back is a treble control. I think I'll refinish them and then find a home. My 14yr old could use a pair maybe? 10 bucks for the pair. Can't beat that!
Btw, love your "whatever" box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe the knob on the back is called an L-Pad and its used when the tweeter plays louder that the woofer (tweeter has higher efficiency rate measured in db's). The L-Pad in effect acts like a volume control of sorts, unfortunately the effect is not always uniform throughout the tweeter frequency range. Sometimes when you pad down the tweeter you can get the cymbals and voices to blend better with the woofer but loose some of the guitar leads etc - but there is usually a spot that plays pretty well overall..., can't beat the price. 

Happy listening


----------



## LayinLo (Aug 16, 2016)

You're most certainly welcome. I actually got lucky and stumbled on this site while doing a search myself for some drivers. 


The whatever box....not much I can really say other than it was my life, now it has become a building block for what I stand for today. Proudly served from 1998-2007. Would still be taking out the world's garbage and getting close to retirement except Uncle Sam decided he didn't need me after I got banged up pretty good.

-Semper Fideles-


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, here's how these guys ended up. We're in the middle of redoing my 14yo's room into a casual beach kinda thing. I thought it was the perfect chance to pass him his first pair of real speakers. They're powered by an Onkyo txsr 500. Still working on placement. I sanded, white washed and covered the grills with some vintage cloth. To my surprise he loves them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

